# طلب مساعدة في برنامج Surpac في تصميم المناجم



## Egy Mine (3 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

المهندسين الاعزااء
محتاج ضروري اي شرح او معلومات بخصوص التعامل مع برنامج surpac ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## aidsami (12 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
http://www.egpet.net/vb/showthread.php?9778-Surpac-Quarry-Needed&highlight=surpac

في هذا الموقع تجد البرنامج و فيديوهات تعليمية و tutorial وبه PDF Introduction وغيره*
كما تستطيع تنزيل فيديوهات باللغة الأنجليزية videos demo من موقع gemcom
حظ موفق.


----------



## geoghada (13 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## alshangiti (16 يونيو 2010)

http://www.gemcomsoftware.com/

كل ما تريد معرفته عن surbac


----------



## Egy Mine (24 يونيو 2010)

aidsami 
الف الف شكر ... وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

alshangiti

شكرا جزيلا على الرابط , جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## aidsami (24 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
والله أتمنى من كل قلبي أن تنهض الأمة المحمدية. خير أمة أخرجت للناس. وتصبح أمة رائدة على جميع الأصعدة. بالتوفيق للجميع . سلام


----------



## wala marawan (28 ديسمبر 2010)

ان شاء الله يتوفر عندى كل البرامج الخاصة بمجال المناجم 
من يريد اى برنامج خاص بهذا المجال 
الرجاء ترك رد على الموضوع او ارسال رسالة خاصة من داخل المنتدى وان شاء الله سوف اقوم بالرد على كل الاستفسارات الخاصة باى برنامج ان شاء الله 
ومن ضمن البرامج الموجودة عندى نسخ كاملة ان شاء الله 

برنامج Surpac
تعليم برنامج Surpac
والملحقات الخاصة بية 
Quarry
Xplorpac 
والموقع الخاص بالشركة للاطلاع على المعلومات الخاصة بالبرامج 
http://www.gemcomsoftware.com/products/surpac​


----------



## محمد الطاهير (28 ديسمبر 2010)

hi wala,
i am interested in valuing mine project investment. if u have softewars using DCF, IRR, or real options methodologies for evaluating mine projects. thank u very much


----------



## aidsami (29 ديسمبر 2010)

سلام
على الرحب و السعى يأخ wala marwan
كفي بكفك و الى الأمام.
بارك الله فيك.


----------

